# Non mayo-based potato salad?



## HappyAvocado (Sep 25, 2005)

hi,
im looking for a recipe for a potato salad that is not mayo-based or eggy... something a little bit lighter.  i was thinking of making something like german potato salad without the bacon... usually for german potato salad i fry up some chopped bacon, add onions and cook, and then add white vinegar salt and pepper and pour the whole mess over some cooked red potatos.... i was going to try the same thing but with olive oil instead of bacon and spice it up with some fresh herbs.  any thoughts?  or does anyone have a recipe that they have tried that is an oil-vinegar based potato salad?


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is a recipe that was posted by another DC member.  Sorry, but I don't remember who it was. 

Potato Salad

4 medium potatoes
1-1/2 tbsp white wine vinegar
2 tbsp Original Grapeseed Oil
1 tbsp water
1 tbsp Horseradish Mustard
1 tbsp Parsley
1 tsp Tarragon
1/4 tsp Onion & Garlic Pepper
1/2 cup sliced green onions
To taste, freshly-ground Sea Salt

Cooking Directions 
Peel and cut potatoes into 3/4-inch cubes. Cover with water and boil just until tender. Drain and place in large bowl. Toss with vinegar while still warm; let cool completely. In small bowl, whisk together the oil, water, mustard, parsley, tarragon and pepper. Stir in onions. Pour over potatoes; toss lightly to coat. Season as desired with salt.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Sep 25, 2005)

oooh, that sounds good.  i never thought of using tarragon, yum.  thanks


----------

